# My recovery, cont. READ, this is important for ALL of you.



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

deleted.


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

I just responded to several messages that I had missed since I'm not usually logged in to this website. Again, if you have questions, feel free to email me anytime.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Good to hear from you again Mia, I've been on the magnesium-vitamin D train for a while now and i have noticed a ton of improvement. Our bodies CANNOT break down Vitamin D without sufficient magnesium so I have been supplementing and making sure i eat greens and nuts once a day. I drink alot of milk for my vitamin D as well as supplement with 2,000 IU/day. Also on Omega 3 - fish oil which has really helped my concentration and brain fog although it still flares up occasionally.Daily meditation and mindlessness along with reading have strengthened my mind and thought processes. My thoughts and emotions feel like they belong to me now.

I have come along way through this disorder and have learned alot about myself along the way. The sources of negative thinking and self-imposed stress have been identified and i continue to work through them when they occur. I wish you the same success Mia, it's always a pleasure : )


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

The only thing I'm lacking is love and support to be honest


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you thought of joining classes or doing something with your time that might help you feel accomplished or better about yourself? I've put a lot of focus on that and have noticed that it gives me a lot to be excited about. This was my alternative to support from others, because most people don't understand DP/DR... at least the people in my life.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

miabella said:


> Have you thought of joining classes or doing something with your time that might help you feel accomplished or better about yourself? I've put a lot of focus on that and have noticed that it gives me a lot to be excited about. This was my alternative to support from others, because most people don't understand DP/DR... at least the people in my life.


I just stopped trying to explain the disorder to people, all it does is confuse them. They all say I have had that before and i just shake my head.

Creating life goals and ambitions and following through with them is a huge part of recovery and gaining that sense of self. The best piece of advice I can give in that area is to simply focus on one task at a time. I think too often we cloud our minds with stressors about everything it will take to accomplish something and we simply dissociate from the hard work it may take because we view it internally as a threat.

It also helps to focus your goals on things are not financially motivated and place more of an emphasis on things that please the spirit. Such as laughter, activity, friendship, and acquiring knowledge.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just to let everyone know. Make sure you are buying vitamin D3. Not D2. There is a difference.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

I just found out im low on vit D. Im starting a 4000UI dose. Well see if this makes a difference.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm really glad you recovered.

Had you been seeing a therapist regularly as well?


----------

